# Débutant à la customisation



## RomualdR (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour / Bonsoir à tous.
Je viens d'acquérir (hier) un MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces 2,0 GHz, et je vous avoue que j'ai déjà regardé pas mal de forums concernant la personnalisation extérieure des macs (stickers, films...) mais je m'intéresse aussi à la customisation du système d'exploitation en lui-même.
Donc c'est pour ça que je viens vers vous, vous demandant conseil.

Sachant que j'ai souscrit au plan Apple Care, donc que j'ai une garantie élargie de mon appareil, est-ce que la modification de mon MacBook annule la garantie de mon appareil ?

La migration prochaine vers OS X Yosemite sera-t-elle un problème si j'installe certains logiciels de customisation ?

Quels sont les meilleurs logiciels de customisation sous OS X Mavericks ?

Y-aura-t-il des problèmes techniques rencontrés si j'utilise plusieurs logiciels de customisation comme Geek Tool / Flavours / DockMod / Crystal Clear, et ces logiciels sont-ils compatibles avec OS X Mavericks ?

Puis-je en utiliser quelques uns sans rencontrer de possibles problèmes techniques ? Si oui; lesquels ?

J'ai aussi entendu parler d'une application nommée "Tune ton écran", et j'aimerai bien savoir les fonctionnalités qu'elle a !

Je vous avoue que je débute dans ce domaine mais j'aimerai vraiment personnaliser ce mac à fond si c'est possible et si ça ne me cause pas de soucis plus tard dans l'année puisque je l'utilise principalement pour la fac...
Voilà dîtes moi votre avis ! Merci à vous !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour RomualdR et bienvenu sur le forum.

La customisation de ton matériel, n'entraine en rien une annulation de la garantie.

La migration sera toujours possible, certains logiciels de custom ne seront peut être pas à jour pour Yosemite mais ils s'y mettront petit à petit (sauf impossibilité technique).

GeekTool, Flavours, DockMod, cDock, BootXChanger,....

Le dernier Crystal Clear n'est pas compatible avec Maverick.

Tous sauf ce dernier.

Je te laisse allez voir là pour Tune ton Ecran.


----------



## RomualdR (26 Juillet 2014)

Merci à toi, j'ai donc fait un saut sur le Mac App Store pour regarder un peu l'application, mais ça ne m'apprend rien de neuf, je ne sais pas si cette application permet une modification des icônes du dock par exemple. Ni la couleur du Finder comme le fait Flavours.

Selon toi, devrais-je télécharger Flavours ainsi que les autres applications pour commencer une customisation de mon appareil ?

Ah, et est-ce que cela entraîne à tout hasard des problèmes de latence ? Ou ça marche parfaitement ? Lequel me conseillerais-tu d'installer en premier sachant que je suis débutant dans ce milieu, et que je veux tout de même une personnalisation assez "voyante", "poussée".

Merci à toi.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Juillet 2014)

Je serai toi, je commencerais par du gratuit LiteIcon (pour changert es icônes), GeekTool (pour afficher tout ce que tu veux sur le bureau), CDock (pour changer ton dock), pour te faire la main après tu regardes dans les différents posts ici pour trouver des explications et/ou des exemples.

Avec cela, pas de soucis de latence ou de ralentissement et tu fera déjà un grand pas dans la customization.

Pour Tune ton Ecran, je ne pense pas que l'application soit utilise.


----------



## RomualdR (27 Juillet 2014)

Merci à toi je pense que ça me sera d'une grande aide !
D'après ce que j'ai compris pour GeekTool vaut mieux voir des tutoriels car c'est assez complexe à comprendre comme logiciel je trouve...

Ensuite j'ai télécharger LiteIcon, et ça me met en haut de la fenêtre du logiciel un petit message : "This system is not supported! Change icons at your own risk." alors je me demande s'il n'y a aucun risque à l'utiliser ?

Et pour finir CustomDock, quand je l'ouvre, ça m'affiche une petite fenêtre avec plusieurs choix :
- Install Transparent Dock
- Install Customizable Dock
- Install Pre-Made Dock
- Install Colored Finder sidebar
- Install LaunchAgent Fix
- Create Bug Report
- Restart Dock
- Restore Finder
- Restore Dock

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire là ? J'ai cliqué sur Install Colored Finder sidebar, et si je ne me trompe pas c'est pour la couleur de la barre du haut de mon bureau non ? Mais ça ne fait rien, je clique dessus mais rien ne se passe... Je ne comprends pas trop comment fonctionne ce programme :3


----------



## Caliao (29 Juillet 2014)

En gros pour cDock, il faut choisir Transparent Dock si tu désires utiliser un dock Transparent. 
Customizable Dock sert à le personnaliser toi-même (Il y a des indications qui s'ouvrent lorsque tu sélectionnes cette option; tu modifies alors un fichier texte que tu enregistres après modifications. Tu cliques alors sur l'icône de cDock qui est apparue sur ta barre des menus afin d'actualiser le tout et voir le résultat de tes modifications)
Exemple de mon dock fait avec cette méthode: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pre-Made Dock est un dock réalisé par le codeur du logiciel.

Le reste des options ne servent pas à customiser son dock, mais à renseigné le codeur de la présence d'un bug, de relancer le dock, le remettre à son état d'origine, etc..

Pour LiteIcon, il m'affiche aussi ce message et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème. C'est un bon utilitaire pour changer les icônes sans trop se casser la tête. Petit Hic: Il faut tout de même bidouiller pour changer l'icône du calendrier.

Pour GeekTool, je pense t'avoir répondu sur le topic associé ^^


----------



## Gauthier (20 Août 2014)

Caliao a dit:


> Customizable Dock sert à le personnaliser toi-même (Il y a des indications qui s'ouvrent lorsque tu sélectionnes cette option; tu modifies alors un fichier texte que tu enregistres après modifications. Tu cliques alors sur l'icône de cDock qui est apparue sur ta barre des menus afin d'actualiser le tout et voir le résultat de tes modifications)
> Exemple de mon dock fait avec cette méthode:



Serait il possible d'avoir les valeurs que tu as utilisées pour ton doc personnalisé ? 
(J'aimerais le même genre mais pas en mode "plat", plutôt en mode "3D qui va en profondeur" si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Si tu sais me renseigner l'option ? Je débute aussi)


----------

